# My simple discus tank [help id]



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

here is my 75 gallon barebottom tank
i have big plans for it. but right now just bare bottom to grow them.
i am already collecting drift wood and rocks for the future planted tank.

i bought all of these without paying attention to their names. and i forgot the names of all of them
so if some one can please help me ID them that would be great. please refer to the very first photo with the numbers to help ID them.

1. some kind of leopard
2. i think its a small pigeon blood
3. either Albino Leopard Snakeskin or just Albino Snakeskin
4. Pigeon Blood
5.
6. High Fin Diamond Blue
7.
8.
9. Leopard Snakeskin 
10.
11. Snow White
12.
13.
14.
15.
16. Snow white


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

anyone helping me id?


----------

